# Gesichtsschutz gegen Kälte für Brillenträger



## mnl (18. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine Gesichtsschutz/Maske für Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt
die die *Brille nicht anlaufen lassen*, also irgendwie ein Atemloch oder ähnliches haben
und genügend Luftzufuhr auch unter Last bieten.

Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?
Den ganzen Erfahrungsberichten von Gelegenheitsradlern auf amazon traue ich leider
nicht wirklich und ein nach Chemie stinkendes China-Produkt will ich auch nicht.

Bei den etablierten Herstellern bin ich leider auch nicht fündig geworden.

Danke!


----------



## 4mate (18. Dezember 2016)

http://www.kotte-zeller.de/Swiss-Ey...ebsale8=kotte-zeller-shop&pi=100188&ci=009731

https://www.radbekleidung.eu/bekleidung/fahrrad-gesichtsmaske.html

https://www.amazon.de/Gesichtsschutz-Gesichtsmaske-Sturmhaube-Kälteschutz-Snowboarding/dp/B018G5RS4Q


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (18. Dezember 2016)

Zum Radfahren brauchst du eine Sturmhaube aus möglichst dünnen Stoff. Sonst killt dich der Schweiß. Ich kann dir die Sturmhaube von Rose empfehlen. Ist sehr funktionell geschnitten und du kannst sie jederzeit bis über die Nase ziehen, über den Mund oder nur bis unters Kinn.

https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/rose-multifunktion-sturmhaube/aid:814134?searchquery=sturmhaube

Die Sturmhauben für Motorrad usw. sind alle viiiiiieeell zu dick und zu warm.


----------



## mtbbee (18. Dezember 2016)

Bin aufgrund einer Empfehlung auf diese gekommen: https://www.montura-store.de/montur...schwarz.html?gclid=CM-biL-0_tACFQ0-Gwod44MJsQ
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...7QAhWGCCwKHdAnCwcQMwg6KBgwGA&bih=902&biw=1324

Bisher hatte ich sie nur 4x im Einsatz und ich muß sagen: war einfach ne super Empfehlung


----------



## Rainer-75 (18. Dezember 2016)

Ich fahr so eine ähnliche wie die die 4mate von Amazon gepostet hat.  Dazu noch eine windstopperkappe. Selbst dann kanns passieren wenn der Schutz nicht richtig anliegt oder ich durch den Mund, anstatt die Nase ausatme,  das die Brille leicht Beschläge.  Meiner Meinung nach ist alles unbrauchbar, das keine öffnung an der Nase hat. Die alte Luft muss auf direktem weg raus aus der maske


----------



## IndianaWalross (20. Dezember 2016)

Um 0°C rum??? Einfach ein dünnes oder dickeres Schlauchtuch a.k.a. Buff um Kinn und bis knapp unter die Nase. Diese ganzen Balaclavas / Sturmhauben etc. taugen doch echt nix für uns Brillenträger. 

Und ansonsten kann ich dir wärmstens Weleda Wind- und Wetterbalsam empfehlen. Gut man muss es sich ins Gesicht schmieren, aber damit fahre ich (als bekennende Frostbeule) auch bei -5°C noch zügig (25km/h) nur mit dünnem Sommerbuff ums Kinn! 

0°C sind doch noch keine Temperaturen für Vollvermummung


----------



## Tifftoff (28. Dezember 2016)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Und ansonsten kann ich dir wärmstens Weleda Wind- und Wetterbalsam empfehlen.


Welchem Baby hast Du das weggenommen?


----------



## IndianaWalross (30. Dezember 2016)

Gar keinem, extra gekauft für mich ganz allein


----------



## md82 (30. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe aus meinen Motorradzeiten noch Schlauchtücher ähnlich Buff, allerdings günstiger. Davon nehme ich, je nach Kälte, ein oder zwei. Wenn man steht beschlägt die Brille gerne mal, aber während der Fahrt habe ich da keine Probleme mit und man kann, wie ich finde, sehr gut atmen, da der Stoff Recht luftig ist.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8


----------



## Vmichael (30. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

kann ich nur empfehlen! Top bei Kälte,... 

https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/x-bionic-stormcap-eye-sturmhaube/aid:512151


----------



## bikebuster90 (30. Dezember 2016)

http://www.hibike.de/gore-bike-wear...14aa2deee0270116e0543736c2f2b8e1#var_91764900
habe diesen, kann man auch gut als halstuch verwenden
im nasen- & mundbereich sind belüftungslöcher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperiorF40 (2. Januar 2017)

Bin auch Brillenträger und benutze bei Minustemperaturen die Wind und Wettercreme von Bübchen. Kann ich wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Tosa-Inu (16. April 2021)

Ich muss den Thread hier mal rauskramen, weil bei mir die Problematik wieder aktuell ist/bis zu dieser Woche aktuell war. Ich habe immer wieder das Problem, dass die Brille bschlägt und manchmal möchte ich mich nicht entscheiden ob Maske, oder Brille. Grade in der kalten Jahreszeit, wenn Schnee taut, es matschig wird etc... Ich bin nicht auf die Brille angewiesen, sie erfüllt nur einen Schutzzweck. Jüngstes Beispiel:
2,5°C, dicke Schneeflocken undeisiger Gegenwind. Mit Brille friert das Gesicht ein. Mit Maske fliegen die Schneeflocken in die Augen. mit Maske und Brille bschlägt die Brille und ich fahre blind.

Daher die Frage: Welche Maske oder auch Masken-/Brillen-Kombination habt ihr für den Winter?


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (16. April 2021)

Tosa-Inu schrieb:


> Daher die Frage: Welche Maske oder auch Masken-/Brillen-Kombination habt ihr für den Winter?


Ich nutze einen GribGrab Buff. Den konnte man auch zur Not als Maske zum Einkaufen nutzen, seit FFP2 Pflicht leider nicht mehr. Aber das Ding ist superflexibel und lässt sich auch für alles mögliche benutzen.

Davon habe ich zwei Varianten, eins mit Thermovlies und eines aus dünnerem Stoff.

GripGrab Multifunctional Schlauchtuch - bike-components (bike-components.de)


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (16. April 2021)

Nutze seit ein paar Jahren ein "Tuch" von https://usa.airholefacemasks.com/

Bis dato absolut keine Probleme damit gehabt.


----------

